# Randy Oliver to speak at ESHPA Summer Picnic



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Randy Oliver will be the guest speaker at the Summer Picnic of the Empire State Honey Producers Association. All are welcome. Small scale, Sideliner, or Commercial. The Catskill Beekeepers will offer fun and games for everyone. Please come.

For details go to eshpa.org and check out the Newsletter.


----------

